# Do i look like the type to own fish?



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

lol no


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

u look like kane from the wwe..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

No you just look like a tool


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

lol ...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

LOL.. you could pass for kane's brother.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

lol


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thePACK said:


> u look like kane from the wwe..:laugh:


nailed it man, maybe the younger version :laugh:

give us a kain pose for the hell of it


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ill hook you up tonight

lol


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

This'll be good.

-PK


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Perfect!! tigrinus posted that for me..

sorry if this sounds wierd but i love their photoshops of me.. it cracks me up.. my friends like them to..

LOL


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

your an angry lookin sum bitch no wonder you keep fish they keep you calm or

what :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Perhaps you should







next time and not be so serious....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't know why, but... to me you look like the type that breeds gerbils.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Fish own us

we dont own them


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> I don't know why, but... to me you look like the type that breeds gerbils.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

its ok bro i dont look like a fish owner.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

what exactly should a fish owner look like anyway?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

like Brian scott..

LOLOL


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why, but... to me you look like the type that breeds gerbils.


 It's ok. I look like the type that milks pigs.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Serrapygo said:
> ...


 Yes yes we all know about your fantasies with grosse gurke.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

OOOWWWWWWWNNNNED!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 Karen....You swine! Can I milk you?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

lmao. you guys are too much.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats great you do look like Kane dude!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

how does a "type to own a fish" exacly look like?!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i should take a pic of me with my new bald head


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

LOL no way man! hahaha

u kno what i just noticed?? Peacock, u just joined in like febuary and u have almost 800 posts already!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Jags said:


> LOL no way man! hahaha
> 
> u kno what i just noticed?? Peacock, u just joined in like febuary and u have almost 800 posts already!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Jags said:


> LOL no way man! hahaha
> 
> u kno what i just noticed?? Peacock, u just joined in like febuary and u have almost 800 posts already!!


 i joined in october and got over 4500


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

LOL! You look like the kinda guy who would take my lunch money.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Jags said:
> 
> 
> > LOL no way man! hahaha
> ...


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

way to derail the thread guys.
i stand by my initial post....No....lol


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Undertaker has a more younger brother than Kane?









Besides, WHORES!!!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i dont like spammers..
HAHHAHAHA


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Serrapygo said:
> ...


 Now now, you wouldnt want to make GG jealous of such an act. Stick by your man!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 then can i milk you


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

this is what a fish owner looks like, looking thru a dr foster and smith fish catalog


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2004)

Can people with hair post pics on this thread, or only bald people?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

you look like a pawnshop owner.:rasp:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nitrofish looks like:


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

no the question is do _I_ look like the type to own fish?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

we are all a bunch of freaks huh :rasp:


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i guess im the only relatively normal one









but i got a sweet piranha shoal to make up for that (ive been acused of post whoreing, i must make all future psots p-related







)


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Actually, you look pretty PATHETIC. The 'gold' chain you have on is awfully GAY. Also, what's with the watch around your wrist?


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Sometimes when I'm in a fish store, I watch the customers and try to figure out what type of fish they own... So I think its more about 'what kind' of fish do you own, cuz all types of people own fish. Peacock and Nitrofish do not look like fancy goldfish collectors







- and that is a good thing, so don't come lookin for me to beat me up


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You sure do ...........









Xenon.........The Anviel was the sh*t


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MoeMZA said:


> Actually, you look pretty PATHETIC. The 'gold' chain you have on is awfully GAY. Also, what's with the watch around your wrist?


 Lets try to be respectful. Why dont you have the balls to post your pic and we can just make fun of you....oh yeah, you wouldnt like that much.....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

on a side note: how is the indoor fish pool?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

anotherreject04 said:


> no the question is do _I_ look like the type to own fish?


 Im lovin' the hair


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Xenon said:


> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, you look pretty PATHETIC. The 'gold' chain you have on is awfully GAY. Also, what's with the watch around your wrist?
> ...


 Why don't you RELAX!









It was an inside joke.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > MoeMZA said:
> ...










THis is gonna be good


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> anotherreject04 said:
> 
> 
> > no the question is do _I_ look like the type to own fish?
> ...


 thanks i here it all the time


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

anotherreject04 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > anotherreject04 said:
> ...


 anyone else think he looks like jack osborne?


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

nitrofish said:


> anotherreject04 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 YOU HAVE DONE IT NOW







lol
i hear that about 10 times a day


----------

